# DBSTalk First Look: Winter 2010 Software Update



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The Winter 2010 Software Update will soon be available!

It's full of new features, including one that you've really been hoping for!

Here's a look at all the new features....


Winter 2010 First Look

MRV First Look Thread

Please note that some DBSTalk.com testers and staff members may have received free equipment from DIRECTV or its partners for the purpose of evaluation and testing.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow! Glad to see MRV finally making it mainstream!


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

The link in the PDF to MRV is broken, reading "http://http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=171258"


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Great to see MRV now available to all! (Well soon to be!) I thinknmany with like the "Smart Search"!


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

I was hoping for an HD gui.


----------



## valleygreen22 (Nov 25, 2006)

Will this help with enabling media sharing.
It's been posted Dec 1, 2009 as the yellow triagle with the ! is a recently discovered bug.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

Now I really feel gypped that D* replaced my recently deceased SD DVR with an R15. Kinda sucks that some SD DVRs are getting the updates while others they are *still shipping* do not.


----------



## netconcepts (Jan 20, 2007)

Does this mean that the H20-100 is now legacy and will no longer be updated?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There may still be software updates for H20, but there are no plans to make it compatible with MRV.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Good work gentlemen! It is amazing how you guys pull together as a team and put stuff out there like this, thanks!


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

betterdan said:


> I was hoping for an HD gui.


How about the look of the Verizon FiOS GUI...


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

VARTV said:


> How about the look of the Verizon FiOS GUI...


Shudder....


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Very nice job! Congrats to everyone involved!


----------



## valestij (Jun 5, 2008)

I got stuck with 2 H20s and a HR23 for my install about a year ago. I liked the H20s since my locals weren't available (since it has a ATSC tuner), but now my locals are available the off-air tuner doesn't matter. Now I really want to get MRV since me and my wife currently can't watch two different recorded shows at once since we both work late. So I was gonna see if I could trade in a H20 for a H21 or another DVR, but according to this am I not able to do that?

"Please do not purchase any additional receivers to participate in this beta trial. If your existing receivers are not currently networked please do not network them to participate in the beta testing phase. Once the service launches nationally there will be a special offer available to take advantage of the service"


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

valestij, you should heed the advice .. I suspect there will be some sort of package that is at a better price point than grabbing what you can now.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

VARTV said:


> How about the look of the Verizon FiOS GUI...


Never seen it. Is it good or bad?


----------



## Wetboss (Aug 19, 2007)

How about this for an update. TO BE ABLE TO CHANGE THE CHANNEL. I'm so done begging to change the channel because my HR21 is too slow to receive the input from my remote. 

Let's see. Fox News 3-6-0. My reciever does nothing so I hit 360 again and I get 6036 channel not available. Then I'll get 60. Not available then 3 and finally I get my channel. These house brand DVR's are the worst. I want to watch tv not get my weather or horoscope. When will we get Tivo again this is nuts!


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

valestij said:


> "Please do not purchase any additional receivers to participate in this beta trial. If your existing receivers are not currently networked please do not network them to participate in the beta testing phase. Once the service launches nationally there will be a special offer available to take advantage of the service"


Seems pretty obvious that owners of existing receivers that don't qualify for this service will be offered a deal to upgrade in the future. The downside is that it will almost certainly trigger a new 2-year commitment.


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> There may still be software updates for H20, but there are no plans to make it compatible with MRV.


Too bad, I have an H20 in the bedroom and until I get HD locals I need the OTA. This would have been the perfect place for me to get MRV.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You know you can get the AM21 module and it will give you OTA on your H21 or H23...


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

anyone get it yet?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

djzack67 said:


> anyone get it yet?


Yup, 0x395 has been rolling out the last couple of nights now.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Very nice writeup and summation folks.

Appreciate the effort that went into putting something like this together.

Also glad that all the mainstream DirecTV users get the benefits of the product improvements, fixes, and capabilities of this new National Release.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, I know a lot of people in California who have it now.


----------



## Joey Powell (Jan 21, 2010)

AMEN AMEN AMEN. In my opinion, one of the biggest mistakes DirecTV ever made was dropping out with Tivo and contracting to make their own DVRs. I cannot think of any better word to describe the performance: HORRIBLE.

I have been frustrated ever since I got my HR20, HR21, and now HR23. Even when the technicians come out they agree that the DVRs are horribly slow. And God forbid you attempt to use RF instead of infrared for your remotes.

Just once, I would like to press 360 and then not have to wait 3 or 5 or even 10 seconds for my screen to indicate that something is going on.

DIRECTV: PLEASE FOCUS ON PERFORMANCE AND FIX THIS!!!


----------



## mjm76 (Aug 27, 2006)

I was wondering if I would be able to get the new DirecTV update? I just recently installed a Western DVR expander to my DirecTV DVR.

I am hoping that it will still download the newest update with out me having to uninstall the DVR expander.

Any information on this would be appreciated. 

Thanks,


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

mjm76 said:


> I was wondering if I would be able to get the new DirecTV update? I just recently installed a Western DVR expander to my DirecTV DVR.
> 
> I am hoping that it will still download the newest update with out me having to uninstall the DVR expander.
> 
> ...


Yes, it will still get the update. The operating system does not reside on the hard drive.


----------



## CoramDeo (May 24, 2007)

AM21 provides very LIMITED OTA access (limited to two zip codes; no scanning). Until they fix that, or launch more satellites for those of us who don't even have SD locals, there will be a "market" for receivers with ATSC tuners built in.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

CoramDeo said:


> AM21 provides very LIMITED OTA access (limited to two zip codes; no scanning). Until they fix that, or launch more satellites for those of us who don't even have SD locals, there will be a "market" for receivers with ATSC tuners built in.


Interestingly enough, that's 2 more markets than I can actually get from my house .. :grin:


----------



## V'ger (Oct 4, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Interestingly enough, that's 2 more markets than I can actually get from my house .. :grin:


I would like three zip codes. I live in Dayton, OH and have the antenna rig to pick up all the locals in Cincinnati and Columbus. Right now, I have set Cincy and Columbus zip codes and I get the Dayton HD locals via DirecTV. I miss out on the local subchannels, but this is the best I can do. Of course, I also have the TV connected and can get them that way but can't DVR them.


----------



## dbstv (Jul 31, 2002)

My H20-700 is at s/w 0x368 will it update ?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

dbstv said:


> My H20-700 is at s/w 0x368 will it update ?


It will eventually. They normally rollout over a few weeks. It'll get it automatically when it's time, normally at night.


----------



## tradewindsx (Sep 23, 2007)

djzack67 said:


> anyone get it yet?


Just to follow up on djzacks question, has anyone in Chicago gotten the update yet?


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

I got mine Yesterday, 20 January @ 2:22am


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Joey Powell said:


> ...I have been frustrated ever since I got my HR20, HR21, and now HR23. Even when the technicians come out they agree that the DVRs are horribly slow. And God forbid you attempt to use RF instead of infrared for your remotes.
> 
> Just once, I would like to press 360 and then not have to wait 3 or 5 or even 10 seconds for my screen to indicate that something is going on.
> 
> DIRECTV: PLEASE FOCUS ON PERFORMANCE AND FIX THIS!!!


Joey, I feel your pain. And I am happy to add my voice to yours asking DTV to focus on these problems, even though I do not seem to suffer from any of them as much as you and some others might. I understand that the HR2x (other than the HR20) is slow, but my understanding is that much of the slowness disappeared a couple of up revs ago. What software revision are you on?

Also, from my perspective (and others) the HR20 has never had the "slowness" issue, so I am a little puzzled by your including it in your general DTV bash. I've been using HR20-100's and HR20-700's since 2006 and have never had a slowness issue unless there was a rain fade, another problem long ago fixed. Other than slo-mo implementation, I feel that they have way significantly surpassed Tivo in functionality and user-friendliness, not to mention reliability and capacity. I still keep a pair of aging HR10's active for OTA HD, but they are no longer at all my primary recorders.

I agree that not having feedback regarding the remote is deadly and could cause you to re-enter codes before it actually reacts, which is sort of like shooting yourself in the foot, but the obvious workaround is to enter once and wait, once you understand the slow behavior of the unit. Again, I have never experienced this problem.

Since most of us only really watch a few channels for 90% of our TV viewing, I would think that the "quick pick" feature which lets you choose any of 9 channels with a couple button presses and significant on-screen feedback should instantly ameliorate a lot of your pain. Give it a try.

As to RF, I set mine for RF the second they came in the door, and have never had even the slightest problem with it. I can be two-handing pork ribs and still change the channel by leaning a pinky on the remote. I'm not sure how that experience could be any easier.

DVRs are not a mature technology, and as such have issues, some of which have not yet been addressed as well as we might like. But we either have to deal with them, wait until they are perfected (which can take years), or opt out altogether. A DVR probably has by far more advanced technology in it than anything you can buy. We've only had DVRs for little more than a decade, while cell phones have been around since 1987 and CD players since 1982, and those are both far less technologically advanced than a DVR (a cell phone is really nothing more than a 2-way radio, from a technological standpoint, something dating back to WWII). They also each only do one thing, while a DVR has to do many sophisticated things simultaneously.

You seem to have technicians continue to bring more and more DVRs to your house, so I don't see you as really having it all that bad, but then I freely admit that's easy for me to say since I have never had any of your reported problems and am only having trouble believing that you are even subscribed to the same provider that I am, since your problems seem so foreign to me.

But if you are really having this bad of an experience maybe instead of holding your breath for DTV to fix your issues, you would be happier with DISH. Or cable. Or FIOS. Or OTA. I'm sure DTV isn't quite as comfortable as some might think taking money from folks who are this dissatisfied, and will get along just fine without you. In any case, good luck.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

No Update in Chicago yet.....


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Wetboss said:


> How about this for an update. TO BE ABLE TO CHANGE THE CHANNEL. I'm so done begging to change the channel because my HR21 is too slow to receive the input from my remote.
> 
> Let's see. Fox News 3-6-0. My reciever does nothing so I hit 360 again and I get 6036 channel not available. Then I'll get 60. Not available then 3 and finally I get my channel. These house brand DVR's are the worst. I want to watch tv not get my weather or horoscope. When will we get Tivo again this is nuts!


I don't have the new software so I don't know if they fixed that or not. But a way around the problem that you mention is to first hit the INFO button to bring up the channel banner, after that hit the channel numbers and you'll be OK. Also don't forget you can use QUICK TUNE for the 9 channels you use most to also circumvent this problem.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Will this NR fix the A/V dropouts? Other than that, I have no problems with my service. But I'm not watching much D* content because of the dropouts and have expanded my NetFlix sub and watch the upscaled and BluRay content. 

If it wasn't for my wife wanting all the "chick channels", I'd cancel my subscription today. All because of the A/V dropouts. And the lack of commercials on NetFlix content and the better PQ. Going from 1080/60p or 1080/24p to D*'s content is definitely a step down in PQ.

Rich


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

:welcome_s Joey Powell!


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

0x395 still running tiptop for me. :righton:

Good job DIRECTV.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yeah, I know a lot of people in California who have it now.


<--- Is one Californian who is still waiting for it as of 1/22/10.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

I would get more excited if it was not for:

1) Is this more stable than the last version? The last release was pretty good and each Directv release seems to be a crap shoot. I prefer speed and stability over new features!

2) MRV cost extra money ??? Yeah I read about that, but I figured when they went national they would realise the mistake and forget any charges.

3) Other than the updated search, I am not sure what the big woop is with this update


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dreadlk said:


> ...
> 3) Other than the updated search, I am not sure what the big woop is with this update


Uhhh, really? MRV is kind of a big deal.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dreadlk said:


> I would get more excited if it was not for:
> 
> 1) Is this more stable than the last version? The last release was pretty good and each Directv release seems to be a crap shoot. I prefer speed and stability over new features!
> 
> ...


MRV is a big deal .. no question about that. Enriched Guide data gives you more information than ever about shows including hyperlinks to get information about the cast and crew of each show .. Kinda like IMDB for your DVR. Up to this point, MRV hasn't cost anyone anything. DIRECTV will charge for in the future, but it's optional - don't pay, don't get MRV.

As for stability? By all estimation, this will be the most stable release yet.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

CoramDeo said:


> AM21 provides very LIMITED OTA access (limited to two zip codes; no scanning). Until they fix that, or launch more satellites for those of us who don't even have SD locals, there will be a "market" for receivers with ATSC tuners built in.


The built it ATSC tuners don't do scanning either. There is a market for OTA, however that market is shrinking. Hopefully you'll get your locals one day, maybe D12 can bring you your locals.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dreadlk said:


> I would get more excited if it was not for:
> 
> 1) Is this more stable than the last version? The last release was pretty good and each Directv release seems to be a crap shoot. I prefer speed and stability over new features!


I asked the same question and never got it answered in an earlier post. Apparently that problem is gonna get ignored again.



> 2) MRV cost extra money ??? Yeah I read about that, but I figured when they went national they would realise the mistake and forget any charges.


From what I've been reading, D* just cares about the money not the customer. The BBB just gave them an "F" rating. You can bet that charge for MRV will remain.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Once the new NR is out to everyone...interested to see if those very few folks with the infamous "thrashing drives" see that issue disappear.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> MRV is a big deal .. no question about that. Enriched Guide data gives you more information than ever about shows including hyperlinks to get information about the cast and crew of each show .. Kinda like IMDB for your DVR. Up to this point, MRV hasn't cost anyone anything. DIRECTV will charge for in the future, but it's optional - don't pay, don't get MRV.
> 
> As for stability? By all estimation, this will be the most stable release yet.


*Texasbrit* stated firmly that "you will be disappointed" if you expect the next NR to cure the A/V dropouts and pixellations in a post a couple weeks ago. I think he's a moderator on the D* website forum. Without curing the dropouts, how can we think of the HRs as "stable"? One of you must be right, I sure hope it's you.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Once the new NR is out to everyone...interested to see if those very few folks with the infamous "thrashing drives" see that issue disappear.


Kinda doubt that. I think those drives are shot for the most part. I've not had any thrashing on my twelve HRs. Makes me pretty sure that the "thrashing drives" and the A/V dropouts are unrelated. Logical, no?

Rich


----------



## oldfantom (Mar 13, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> MRV is a big deal .. no question about that. Enriched Guide data gives you more information than ever about shows including hyperlinks to get information about the cast and crew of each show .. Kinda like IMDB for your DVR. Up to this point, MRV hasn't cost anyone anything. DIRECTV will charge for in the future, but it's optional - don't pay, don't get MRV.
> 
> As for stability? By all estimation, this will be the most stable release yet.


Doug, I have no idea what you look like, but I just saw a vision of you in an Apple commercial saying "Trust Us!"

Most stable release ever is a phrase that can only be truly applied historically. I hope you are right, but too many years and too many software updates across too many platforms. I just expect the worst and hope for surprised mediocrity in quality.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rich584 said:


> Kinda doubt that. I think those drives are shot for the most part. I've not had any thrashing on my twelve HRs. Makes me pretty sure that the "thrashing drives" and the A/V dropouts are unrelated. Logical, no?
> 
> Rich


That was my take for some time now, but got flamed from those who were thoroughly convinced the firmware was defective (despite most folks NOT seeing those symptoms).

I agree with you that they likely have hard drives that have been defective, and yes, its logical to assume that would only contribute to the A/V hiccups as well. I'm with you on both assumptions.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

rich584 said:


> *Texasbrit* stated firmly that "you will be disappointed" if you expect the next NR to cure the A/V dropouts and pixellations in a post a couple weeks ago. I think he's a moderator on the D* website forum. Without curing the dropouts, how can we think of the HRs as "stable"? One of you must be right, I sure hope it's you.
> 
> Rich


The statement above was:



> Is this more stable than the last version? The last release was pretty good and each Directv release seems to be a crap shoot. I prefer speed and stability over new features!


My response to that was:



> As for stability? By all estimation, this will be the most stable release yet.


I don't think I've stated anything that contradicts texasbrit.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Kinda doubt that. I think those drives are shot for the most part. I've not had any thrashing on my twelve HRs. Makes me pretty sure that the "thrashing drives" and the A/V dropouts are unrelated. Logical, no?
> 
> Rich


The drives are not necessarily shot, but the characteristics of some those drives may not be suitable for everyone. It does get better .. does it get best? If it's bothering you too much, give DIRECTV a call.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

oldfantom said:


> Doug, I have no idea what you look like, but I just saw a vision of you in an Apple commercial saying "Trust Us!"
> 
> Most stable release ever is a phrase that can only be truly applied historically. I hope you are right, but too many years and too many software updates across too many platforms. I just expect the worst and hope for surprised mediocrity in quality.


:lol: .. There will be better to come .. So I said "By all estimation, this will be the most stable release yet." I can't predict the future any better than you guys 

But yes, I'm convinced that 0x395 is as good as or better than 0x368 and it's very clear to me that many, many people found 0x368 to be the best so far. 0x395 will be better and I can already say .. the NR following 0x395 will be even better yet. Honestly, I hope it's not the best ever because I want to see continued improvements.


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

The enriched guide data feature is really nice. You get "box art" for most shows, and more information about the cast. It's often like having IMDB right on your TV - you can cross-link actors with the shows they're in.

MRV is far from being perfect, but it's a huge addition. Makes our second DVR a lot more valuable. 

This is a really worthwhile update. 

In terms of performance it doesn't seem any worse than 368. Entering channels by number is still more difficult than I'd like.

Now this DVR does EVERYTHING I want it to do. If they can improve performance I will be an extremely happy camper.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

oldfantom said:


> Doug, I have no idea what you look like, but I just saw a vision of you in an Apple commercial saying "Trust Us!"
> 
> Most stable release ever is a phrase that can only be truly applied historically. I hope you are right, but too many years and too many software updates across too many platforms. I just expect the worst and hope for surprised mediocrity in quality.


CES2009 Pics


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dettxw said:


> CES2009 Pics


15 lbs lighter now


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> MRV is a big deal .. no question about that. Enriched Guide data gives you more information than ever about shows including hyperlinks to get information about the cast and crew of each show .. Kinda like IMDB for your DVR. Up to this point, MRV hasn't cost anyone anything. DIRECTV will charge for in the future, but it's optional - don't pay, don't get MRV.
> 
> As for stability? By all estimation, this will be the most stable release yet.


Doug IMO MRV is the only really "big thing" about this update and since they stupidly decided to charge for it, the whole idea is kind of soured. Most people I know are trying to trim things from their budget, not add more! And if Directv thinks they are going to offer a little bait and switch with some free MRV then whack it off, they won't catch me! So long as an extra fee hangs over it I am NOT going to be getting myself hooked on something that I won't have for long.

BTW my other worry is that the Guide is often very slow, how is all this extra data going to effect it?

I know you CE guys love the updates but for most of us who just want to watch TV they are a nerve wracking experience.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Will this NR fix the A/V dropouts? Other than that, I have no problems with my service. But I'm not watching much D* content because of the dropouts and have expanded my NetFlix sub and watch the upscaled and BluRay content.
> 
> If it wasn't for my wife wanting all the "chick channels", I'd cancel my subscription today. All because of the A/V dropouts. And the lack of commercials on NetFlix content and the better PQ. Going from 1080/60p or 1080/24p to D*'s content is definitely a step down in PQ.
> 
> Rich


WOW when you say something like this I have to scratch my head
Rich you are Mr. Directv himself, I don't think anybody owns and uses more DVR's than you and now your using Netflix more than "D" !!!! Whoa I have got to check out Netflix.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dreadlk said:


> Doug IMO MRV is the only really "big thing" about this update and since they stupidly decided to charge for it, the whole idea is kind of soured. Most people I know are trying to trim things from their budget, not add more! And if Directv thinks they are going to offer a little bait and switch with some free MRV then whack it off, they won't catch me! So long as an extra fee hangs over it I am NOT going to be getting myself hooked on something that I won't have for long.
> 
> BTW my other worry is that the Guide is often very slow, how is all this extra data going to effect it?
> 
> I know you CE guys love the updates but for most of us who just want to watch TV they are a nerve wracking experience.


First off .. What bait and switch? :shrug: .. You don't have MRV today .. They offer you a beta and make it clear that it won't be free. You have not lost any service that you have already been paying for. It was worth the rate you were paying but now that MRV is added the same service isn't worth the same rate anymore? Your use of "bait and switch" just seems like and exaggerated inaccuracy to me. MRV is a new service never been offered that is now available (in Beta). You can choose to add it or not.

As for your "TV experience?" 0x395 will be a better experience than 0x368 so even you will be happy even if you don't take MRV.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> 15 lbs lighter now


Really?

WOW...didn't think you had it to spare.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I don't think I've stated anything that contradicts texasbrit.


I understand your viewpoint. *Texasbrit* was replying to a post of mine where I said that the next NR would, hopefully, fix the A/V dropouts. While you did not address that problem, I took "stability" to mean that the dropouts would be a thing of the past. Since I'm on the east coast, I'll be one of the last to get the new NR and I'd really like to see someone say that the A/V dropout problem has been fixed.

Rich


----------



## hdtvluvr (Mar 2, 2008)

rich584 said:


> ..... I'd really like to see someone say that the A/V dropout problem has been fixed.
> Rich


Me Too!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dreadlk said:


> WOW when you say something like this I have to scratch my head
> Rich you are Mr. Directv himself, I don't think anybody owns and uses more DVR's than you and now your using Netflix more than "D" !!!! Whoa I have got to check out Netflix.


The A/V dropouts are the cause of my disaffection with D*. We've been putting up with them for so long that we seem to be ignoring them. That caused me to check out NetFlix. I'm just finishing the seventh season of _24_, having watched the whole series from season one to this point. No A/V dropouts, no commercials, better PQ, a whole lot cheaper and more dependable.

I also have a Roku player and I use that a lot too. Streams NetFlix. Doesn't have the PQ (only streams at 720p) that the BD players do, but puts out a really good 720p.

As long as the wife doesn't complain about the D* bill I'll keep my sub. Oddly, when I talked to her about dropping D* the other day, she disagreed with me because she didn't want to lose "women's shows".

I'm seriously considering dropping all my premier movie channels tho. I have them all and I haven't watched many movies on my DVRs for months.

Rich


----------



## mikeluce (Apr 10, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Yup, 0x395 has been rolling out the last couple of nights now.


Is it common to get one of your receivers updated, but not all of them? I've got 3 HR21s and 1 HR23 and the HR23 got the update but not the others. Weird... ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mikeluce said:


> Is it common to get one of your receivers updated, but not all of them?


Yup, different models, different times.

Rich


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I understand your viewpoint. *Texasbrit*I'd really like to see someone say that the A/V dropout problem has been fixed.
> 
> Rich


Soon.
This is just the first beta NR version.

Remember that we have gone through a number of DIRECTV2PC releases.


----------



## CoramDeo (May 24, 2007)

kevinwmsn said:


> The built it ATSC tuners don't do scanning either. There is a market for OTA, however that market is shrinking. Hopefully you'll get your locals one day, maybe D12 can bring you your locals.


Both my H20-600 and H20-100 will scan for OTA channels outside of the two zip codes that you can input. It doesn't download any programming information for those channels, which I suspect is why this feature is disabled in DVR receivers. Nevertheless, they could make the option available quite easily since it's already done in the H20 series.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

betterdan said:


> I was hoping for an HD gui.


Me 2


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

betterdan said:


> I was hoping for an HD gui.





Blitz68 said:


> Me 2


I suspect you gentlemen still have some waiting time ahead of you for that.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I suspect you gentlemen still have some waiting time ahead of you for that.


I wish nobody had told me the interface was SD. I had no idea and ignorance is, indeed, bliss.

Rich


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> As for your "TV experience?" 0x395 will be a better experience than 0x368 so even you will be happy even if you don't take MRV.


At the end of the day thats all that counts. If the stability increases and the bugs lessen I am a happy man


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dreadlk said:


> At the end of the day thats all that counts. If the stability increases and the bugs lessen I am a happy man


So simple and yet...

Rich


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

The First Look PDF states that

Alphabetic sorting of Folders is now chronological within folders

If I understand correctly, this should work like the TiVos did and it is something I've been clamoring for ever since I got my first HR20.

But it doesn't appear to be working that way on my updated HR20s. Shows within folders are still sorted alphabetically.


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I wish nobody had told me the interface was SD. I had no idea and ignorance is, indeed, bliss.
> 
> Rich


The interface may be SD, but it is vastly better looking SD than the Comcast DVRs that I've seen.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

cover said:


> The interface may be SD, but it is vastly better looking SD than the Comcast DVRs that I've seen.


It never occurred to me that the GUI was in SD. I was shocked when I read that it was in SD. Good enough for me, why change it? Altho I would dearly like to see that huge Progress Bar disappear and only come up when you want it to. Aside from that, I find the GUI acceptable.

Rich


----------



## MrChiefsFan (Jun 10, 2009)

Does anybody know if this release fixes the audio drop out problem?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Some audio drops are due to encoding issues at the broadcast center, and those won't be fixed by a software update.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Some audio drops are due to encoding issues at the broadcast center, and those won't be fixed by a software update.


Some?
What about the ones that aren't the broadcaster's fault then?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Perhaps my opinions will change once my box has finished dragging itself through the stated 48 hours to be completely up to speed, but as for right now, it looks like DirecTV just put a new high end stereo in this car.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> Perhaps my opinions will change once my box has finished dragging itself through the stated 48 hours to be completely up to speed, but as for right now, it looks like DirecTV just put a new high end stereo in this car.


That junk would be "functionally equivalent" to the newer car in front of it if it had tires on it.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rich584 said:


> That junk would be "functionally equivalent" to the newer car in front of it if it had tires on it.
> 
> Rich


Good comeback.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Some audio drops are due to encoding issues at the broadcast center, and those won't be fixed by a software update.


I've got two Sony A/V receivers that show when an audio signal is lost and they don't show anything when it's the broadcast causing the dropout and they do show when it's the HR that's causing the dropout. I don't understand the why of it, but I've seen it time and again and understand what they are doing. The broadcast dropouts are few and far between. My other A/V receivers show no difference in dropouts, but on the Sonys it's quite clear which is which.

I've watched several documentaries that I recorded since the last NR and a couple of network shows that were recorded after the NR and I've seen no audio or video dropouts or mass pixellations. Hope this continues.

Rich


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

...and that's true in some markets. Other markets still have audio drops from the broadcast end.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> ...and that's true in some markets. Other markets still have audio drops from the broadcast end.


Yes, I saw some of those dropouts yesterday, but my Sony receiver just stayed on point and didn't register an audio dropout. I'm not concerned about the broadcast dropouts.

Rich


----------



## james hyde (Nov 6, 2009)

What is the new winter 2010 softwere update???


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

james hyde said:


> What is the new winter 2010 softwere update???


Did you look at the first post in this thread that has two PDF documents that show what's in the update?


----------



## Dan9 (Feb 21, 2005)

Are the H21-200 series suppose to get the Enhanced Guide data, I thought it said that box is part of the upgrade process, but didn't know if that feature was for DVRs only?? Thanks for any info you can give on this matter, bye.


----------



## Ashtonian (Jan 31, 2007)

MRV only works with ??HR's


----------



## denvertrakker (Feb 6, 2009)

I'd love to read the PDF referenced in the first post, but for some reason my browser crashes midway through the download...repeatedly. Since no one else has mentioned this, I'm guessing I'm the only one with this problem.

I'm using Firefox 3.5.7, and Acrobat 9. Other PDFs online seem to open correctly. Any suggestions?


----------



## hitokage (Jan 19, 2010)

Try right-clicking them and select "Save Link Target As...". It will save a copy of them locally to wherever you choose. Once it's done, try opening them in Adobe Acrobat/Reader 9, and see if you still have trouble. If you do and the download had completed successfully, then there may me something wrong with Acrobat/Reader. The current version is 9.3 for both - have it check for updates, or download a fresh copy of Reader from their website.


----------



## mopzo (Jun 15, 2007)

My HR20 received the update on the 27th. Still waiting for my HR22 to receive the update. Why?


----------



## hitokage (Jan 19, 2010)

Which HR22 do you have? If it's a -200, 0x0395 is listed at the moment as being active - you could do a force upgrade if you want to have it now (this can be risky so be sure you're willing to take the chance).


----------



## Alamei (Apr 29, 2008)

Throwing my lot in with the folks here asking DTV to focus on speed/performance with the next batch of updates. The HR receivers are exceptionally robust in the feature department at this point in time, but my HR21-100 is still unable to properly accept direct channel number inputs half of the time (as mentioned by some others in this thread) and is incredibly jagged going in and out of trickplay operations.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Found this video on the D* website explains the features of the "Smart Search" that was mentioned in the document in the first post of this thread [link].


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Alamei said:


> Throwing my lot in with the folks here asking DTV to focus on speed/performance with the next batch of updates. The HR receivers are exceptionally robust in the feature department at this point in time, but my HR21 is still unable to properly accept direct channel number inputs half of the time (as mentioned by some others in this thread) and is incredibly jagged going in and out of trickplay operations.


HR21-??? Without the full model number it's pretty hard to help anyone.

Rich


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

That's a good demo. Smart Search is a big improvement over the old one.


----------



## Alamei (Apr 29, 2008)

rich584 said:


> HR21-??? Without the full model number it's pretty hard to help anyone.
> 
> Rich


Sorry, I usually remember to post the full model number; wasn't thinking about it. I have an HR21-100 (edited post above, as well). I wasn't expecting anyone to provide specific help, since my experience was that this was relatively universal among the HR2x receivers (perhaps excepting the HR20s).

Most of the time, the speed issues are just a minor annoyance for me (having come from the utter disaster that were Comcast's STBs), but they've been starting to get worse of late, and I definitely noticed the channel entry issue when I was trying to hop around the Australian Open channels without using the guide. (I rarely enter channels manually in normal usage.)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Alamei said:


> Sorry, I usually remember to post the full model number; wasn't thinking about it. I have an HR21-100 (edited post above, as well). I wasn't expecting anyone to provide specific help, since my experience was that this was relatively universal among the HR2x receivers (perhaps excepting the HR20s).
> 
> Most of the time, the speed issues are just a minor annoyance for me (having come from the utter disaster that were Comcast's STBs), but they've been starting to get worse of late, and I definitely noticed the channel entry issue when I was trying to hop around the Australian Open channels without using the guide. (I rarely enter channels manually in normal usage.)


OK, thanks. That makes things clearer to me. People do report speed issues with all the models. The only thing I can suggest to you is to get a replacement. Your problem probably isn't in the HDD, but in the HR itself. The 100 series is far from my favorite line of HRs and that includes the 22-100.

I just cleaned up a 21-700 today, it was almost full and it is in a room where we rarely watch TV. Before I did that I cleaned up a 20-700 in the same room. Hard to believe the difference in speed and response to the remote commands. All I was doing was deleting programs and the 21-700 was so much slower it surprised me. So, yes, the 20-700s are faster and more responsive to remote commands.

You can get D* to send you a replacement, but you get no guarantee what model you will get. You can purchase a 20-700 on eBay or Craigslist. They run from $150 to over $200. Cheaper on Craigslist and you can usually find local sellers who will let you check out the HR prior to finalizing the purchase.

I'd try getting a replacement from D* first. Just make sure you check it out and it runs before you send your original 21-100 back.

If you want to go into this farther, PM me.

Rich


----------



## mopzo (Jun 15, 2007)

hitokage said:


> Which HR22 do you have? If it's a -200, 0x0395 is listed at the moment as being active - you could do a force upgrade if you want to have it now (this can be risky so be sure you're willing to take the chance).


Thanks for the reply. What is the procedure for forcing an update?


----------



## hdtvluvr (Mar 2, 2008)

Your Sig suggests you have a HR22-100. Getting the latest on on your HR20 will not benefit you if these are the only 2 receivers you have.

You can find directions here on how to force an update. Force it at your own risk. BTW, it is possible that your HR20 has it already. The update for the HR22-100 isn't available yet according to other posts.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=159394


----------



## mopzo (Jun 15, 2007)

I forced the download. Still the old version.


----------



## hdtvluvr (Mar 2, 2008)

You didn't get it on either DVR?


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

mopzo said:


> I forced the download. Still the old version.


All national releases go out in stages. You cant get newer NR's until your receiver is authorized to receive it. Eventually everyone gets the NR.


----------



## james hyde (Nov 6, 2009)

what is the softwere force number?????


----------



## hitokage (Jan 19, 2010)

hdtvluvr said:


> Your Sig suggests you have a HR22-100.


I need to remember to look at people signatures on this forum, before I ask questions they may have answered there. 



Movieman said:


> You cant get newer NR's until your receiver is authorized to receive it.


You can, just like you can force getting a CE release even when your not on any list with DirecTV. The authorization is for automatic pushes to the box, and not forced pulls.

Look at the DirecTV Firmware Watcher page, and the version listed next to your model in green is what you should get if you force a pull. If your model isn't listed, look at this page and then go back. If there is more then one version listed next to your model in green, I'm not sure exactly what happens. If there isn't one in green, I imagine the box won't try to update.


----------



## mopzo (Jun 15, 2007)

hitokage said:


> I need to remember to look at people signatures on this forum, before I ask questions they may have answered there.
> 
> You can, just like you can force getting a CE release even when your not on any list with DirecTV. The authorization is for automatic pushes to the box, and not forced pulls.
> 
> Look at the DirecTV Firmware Watcher page, and the version listed next to your model in green is what you should get if you force a pull. If your model isn't listed, look at this page and then go back. If there is more then one version listed next to your model in green, I'm not sure exactly what happens. If there isn't one in green, I imagine the box won't try to update.


Appreciate the help regardless


----------



## james hyde (Nov 6, 2009)

is the new softwere for the h23-600 is 0x43a1 or 0x4398???


----------



## james hyde (Nov 6, 2009)

will the h23-600 get this update soon????


----------



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

james hyde said:


> is the new softwere for the h23-600 is 0x43a1 or 0x4398???


Neither. As of this moment, there is apparently no new software going out for H21/H23 (I'm guessing a problem was found is 0x4395 and rollout stopped). As for when the rollout will start up again... who knows? Tonight? Tomorrow? Next week?

It will come. Patience...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dvdmth said:


> Neither. As of this moment, there is apparently no new software going out for H21/H23 (I'm guessing a problem was found is 0x4395 and rollout stopped). As for when the rollout will start up again... who knows? Tonight? Tomorrow? Next week?
> 
> It will come. Patience...


There was no problem with 0x4395 .. It was destined only for HI and AK .. There will be a full national rollout soon if it hasn't yet started.


----------



## james hyde (Nov 6, 2009)

ok!so i will check the frimwere monter page on www.redh.com/dtv


----------



## james hyde (Nov 6, 2009)

i got the download today at 5:00 am!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## james hyde (Nov 6, 2009)

the new softwere i got is 0x43a1


----------



## joe_it (Nov 29, 2008)

My HR21-700 dropped a few days back and my HR22-100 JUST got the update yesterday. I was planning to run an ethernet cable to the HR22 anyways so this just sped up the requirement. All I have to say is WOW!!!!

Folks, for MRV being beta, all I have to say is WOW! I noticed some pixelation from time to time but it wasn't choppy, it wasn't slow, it just worked!!!!

Joe


----------



## slimoli (Jan 28, 2005)

james hyde said:


> the new softwere i got is 0x43a1


That's the CE software, not the NR.


----------



## james hyde (Nov 6, 2009)

what is ce softwere??????????????


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

james hyde said:


> what is ce softwere??????????????


Look in forum http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=171


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

gully_foyle said:


> The link in the PDF to MRV is broken, reading "http://http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=171258"


Still broken.


----------



## BAG (Dec 22, 2008)

How do I "activate" the MRV (beta) feature in the January 2010 Winter release?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

BAG said:


> How do I "activate" the MRV (beta) feature in the January 2010 Winter release?


First make sure that your HD DVR's are networked and passing the network test.

Then on the remote press MENU, then Parental, Fav's & Setup, then System Setup, then Multi-Room and select the Opt In after check out www.directv.com/multiroom for more info.


----------



## BAG (Dec 22, 2008)

I enabled MRV on my Family Room HD DVR and STATUS shows Authorized and Sharing/Deletions ON. I did the same on my Bedroom HD DVR and it shows Authorized but No networked DVRs found. In Network / Advanced Setup when I connect it shows CONNECTED for Network and Internet. But if I go into Setup / Network Services I receive the 301 Unable to start network services error, shich I am assuming is the probable cause of the "No networked DVRs found" error. Any ideas? I've restarted the unit, no change. I can access/view photos on my network attached storage from the Bedroom DVR just fine and I can download On Demand as well so the home network and internet connection seem to be working fine.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

BAG said:


> I enabled MRV on my Family Room HD DVR and STATUS shows Authorized and Sharing/Deletions ON. I did the same on my Bedroom HD DVR and it shows Authorized but No networked DVRs found. In Network / Advanced Setup when I connect it shows CONNECTED for Network and Internet. But if I go into Setup / Network Services I receive the 301 Unable to start network services error, shich I am assuming is the probable cause of the "No networked DVRs found" error. Any ideas? I've restarted the unit, no change. I can access/view photos on my network attached storage from the Bedroom DVR just fine and I can download On Demand as well so the home network and internet connection seem to be working fine.


Network Services doesn't have anything to do with MRV so I wouldn't worry about that issue. OK, just to be sure since you say something things work but didn't say if it works on both HD DVR's.

- Both HD DVR's can access your media share files?
- Both HD DVR's can access DirecTV on Demand?
- Both HD DVR's have Opt In done on the Multi Room setup?
- Have you named the HD DVR's in the Multi Room setup?

If the answer is yes to all of those and your reboot didn't work some have recommended trying an Opt Out and then Opt In to correct problems.


----------



## BAG (Dec 22, 2008)

I can access internal network (pictures from NAS) and external internal fine (download movies) so I tried the Opt Out / Opt In approach. Now my Family Room shows sharing with my Master Bedroom DVR in MultiRoom Viewing Status and I see my Master Bedroom programs on the Family Room DVR but the Master Bedroom still shows No networked DVRs found and does not show any Family Room programs in the playlist. Interesting.


----------



## BAG (Dec 22, 2008)

Now that I can view the Master Bedroom playlist in my Family Room the ONLY programs I can see are those on the Master Bedroom DVR. Is there some wayt to "toggle" or select the DVR Playlist to view?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd prefer that you report issues in the issues only threads, that way the people at DIRECTV will see that you're having problems. If you report something here then it won't get fixed. 

Thanks.

And in answer to your question, if you push the YELLOW button while in the playlist, then Filter by Playlist, and select ALL... it should work. If it doesn't I'd restart both receivers.


----------

